# All aboard....!



## Buck Jones (Dec 1, 2004)

If you're over 30 years of age, be sure to see_The Polar Express_ at a theater near you and "relive" all thewonder and innocence of being a child at Christmas time.

Don't wait for the video because much of the "magic" of thisproduction will be lost on the small screen.

If you're under 30, you may enjoy it, too, but you are much too closeto those innocent years for it to have as much an impact as on us,older folk. 

I guess it helps if you HAVE NOT read or heard the story previously,but the Missus remembered it from her childhood and enjoyed thefilmjust as much as I did, never having read orheardthe storybefore.

An "up" experience, I assure you! Puts you in the Christmas Spirit if the world has been wearing you down.

Buck


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks, Buck! :dude:

I have been tossing the idea of seeing it in the theatre around in myhead, but I thought it would be okay to wait for it to come out onvideo. It was playing in the next town over this past weekend, if it'sstill there, I think I'll take your advice and go check it out. 

Glad you enjoyed it and it brought The Missus back to her childhood. 

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 1, 2004)

Is it purely anadult movie or is it one that little ones would like and adult wouldappreciate on a different level? It can be tough finding movies for 41and 7 year olds to both enjoy! 

Raspberry


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 1, 2004)

The Polar Express is a kids movie. It's been advertised on TV a lot around here.

Here's the site for you to check out:

http://polarexpressmovie.warnerbros.com/


----------



## Buck Jones (Dec 1, 2004)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Is it purely an adult movie oris it one that little ones would like and adult would appreciate on adifferent level? It can be tough finding movies for 41 and 7 year oldsto both enjoy!
> 
> Raspberry




"Children" of all ages can enjoy it, especially us "older"children. I can't imagine a younger child not liking it, too.

Buck


----------



## Buck Jones (Dec 1, 2004)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> ...Every Christmas Eve, my children and I get ready for bedand turn the lights down with the Christmas tree lit and I read thebook to them. My son is 13 now and still enjoys ourtradition. My daughter is 9 and loves it!
> 
> My friend, who bought the book for us long ago, got me the Hallmark bell this year for my birthday.




How cool is that? What a wonderful gift andwonderfulway to celebrate Christmas for all true_believers_!

Buck


----------



## Buck Jones (Dec 1, 2004)

P.S. We'll go back and see it a second time...before Christmas!

Buck


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 1, 2004)

Buck, have you seen the stuff atHallmark? They have the chocolate candy bars for 99 cents,and the tickets... the bells..... lots of stuff  I amgetting my kids the candybars and tickets for stockings


----------



## Buck Jones (Dec 2, 2004)

No, I haven't Bo B, but I will take a look, now that you've given me a"heads up."

And, not to worry, Dreamgal042, "Santa" will stuff 'em!

Buck


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 2, 2004)

You never know,Dreamgal might get rocks in her sock! Remember, naughty girls only getcoal in their stockings! 

Raspberry


----------



## loplover (Dec 2, 2004)

The polar express is an aswem movie! Way back inelmtary scholl out princapal would come into the class room every yearand read us the book. The movie totaly broght the book to life.THe amimatin is amazing! I agre EVERYONE sould see it.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 2, 2004)

Oh, I so want to see this movie, as I LOVED thebook as a kid, plus I love animated movies anyway. However, my hubbyisn't exactly keen on it, he's never read the book and itdoesn't "grab" him. Maybe I'll have to give him big doe eyes.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 2, 2004)

Nice. Maybe I'll use that as a lure.....


----------



## Cher (Dec 2, 2004)

I saw this as soon as it came out here lastweek~What an amazing "christmasy" pick me up movie!! I don't think Ihave ever cried so much (and at the ODDEST things too) the subtletiesfor pulling your heart strings in the movie were a constant reminderthat sometimes this world moves a little too fast for thoseofus whom are'all grown up' and we should take thetime to appreciate the child in all of us.

I give it a resounding TWO THUMBS up, if your sitting here reading thispost-GO NOW!! you will not regret it atall!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

/dingle

/dingle

Cher


----------



## angoralover (Dec 2, 2004)

My whole school saw the Polar Express atthe theater yesterdayIts was a good movie...and theanimation was AMAZING. The details of the animation is just soexcellent. You would think that the people are real.

Cassandra


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 2, 2004)

Our Dearest Buck Jones,

Once again, *Thank You*.

Because of your strong endorsement of this movie, I had to go see it, which I did tonight. 

:shock: Wow! :shock:

What a spectacular journey of fun and emotions one experiences whilewatching this film. It is surely a legend in it's own time. 

I'm not a big fan of seeing a movie in a theatre, but I'll go if Ithink it's worth seeing big screen. This one is definitely should beseen on big screen to fully appreciate the details. I also am notusually particularly fond of the movies made digitally, but they gotthis one down pat. I hope it gets an Academy Award. 

I don't know the story. A friend told me that the movie is a bitdifferent from the book and her child didn't want to see it becausethey wanted to remember the version of the book. I'm glad I didn't knowthe story because it made it that much more fun. I'll read the booknow, of course, and decide which version I like better.

Thank you, Buck Jones. Sending you a big hug for suggesting to see itwhile it's still out. I would've regretted it if I had let it pass byand waited until it came out in the video store.

* * * * * * 

I enjoyed the movie 'Elf' quite a bit after I saw it for the first timethis weekend. That is one that is out for rental now and seeing WillFerrell in that silly costume, with how big he is just always had meshaking my head. Seeing Bob Newhardt as an elf was just too much. It'ssilly, but it's fun and quite a story.



Good Cheer to All!
-Carolyn


----------



## m.e. (Dec 2, 2004)

ahahahahaha....we showed a clip of _Elf_tonight in youth group, the part where he's getting all excited overSanta in the toy store. I nearly died laughing!


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 2, 2004)

m.e. wrote:


> ahahahahaha....we showed a clip of _Elf_ tonight in youthgroup, the part where he's getting all excited over Santa in the toystore. I nearly died laughing!




*laughs*

What an idiot!! 

I love that guy.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 2, 2004)

Stephanie wrote:


> Oh, I so want to see this movie, as I LOVED the book as a kid,plus I love animated movies anyway. However, my hubby isn't exactlykeen on it,? he's never read the book and it doesn't "grab" him. MaybeI'll have to give him big doe eyes.




Steph,

You _have_ to see this movie. Even if you have to go alone. Pop in just as the previews start and no one will be the wiser.

Or, just tell your husband that his accompanying you would be one lessChristmas gift he'd have to get you. He'll love it. There were plentyof men in the theatre - of middle age and older - by themselves. 

Everyone left smiling.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 2, 2004)

RaspberrySwirl wrote:


> Is it purely an adult movie or isit one that little ones would like and adult would appreciate on adifferent level? It can be tough finding movies for 41 and 7 year oldsto both enjoy!
> 
> Raspberry




Just trust us on this one, Raspberry. 

This film is definitely going to go down as a Classic. Take Sebbie'slittle girl so that she'll always remember that she saw it with you inthe theatre when it first came out.



-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 3, 2004)




----------



## Stephanie (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm not afraid of going to movies alone, I'vedone it several times before. Sometimes, it's actually nice to not haveto worry about whomever you're with bugging you. Some people I've gonewith don't know you're suppose to be quiet during a movie! 

I want my hubby to see this movie because he's never read the book, andI just loved it so much as a child. I know he will too, he just doesn'tknow it yet.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 3, 2004)

*Stephanie wrote: *


> I know he will too, he just doesn't know it yet.




He'll thank you for it.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 3, 2004)

Hey Buck! 


Did you read Sebastian's Little Girl's review about The Polar Express?

It's in the post called, "dere mr. jones"

:dude:

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 4, 2004)

Carolyn, where didyou find the movie photos? I want to go to the web site and show themto my little one.

Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 4, 2004)

RaspberrySwirl wrote:


> Carolyn, where did you find themovie photos? I want to go to the web site and show them to my littleone.
> 
> Raspberry



Go to Internet Explorer and do a search on Polar Express pictures.Scroll through the websites they give you until you see one addressnamed: www.rottentomatoes.com 

There are 40 pictures in there from the movie.

I'm so glad you took our little girl to see this on the big screen. 



-Carolyn


----------



## Buck Jones (Dec 4, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Hey Buck!
> 
> 
> Did you read Sebastian's Little Girl's review about The Polar Express?
> ...


Thanks for the "heads-up." Just read it and it touched mejust like the movie did. She is such a sweetie-pie.

Buck


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 21, 2005)

Season's Greetings,

This movie is being released tomorrow for sale. If you haven't seen it, rent it or buy it. It's a Classic.

As Buck said,

"All aboard....!"

opcorn:

Missing You, Buck, but still learning from you. :star: Give Maxie:headflick: mushes of love for me, and Skip-Boy, Poco, Apollo, Roger,Lightening, Ben...and the many others.


:kiss:

"...teacher says, 'Every time you hear a bell ring, an angel gets its wings!" 


-Carolyn


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 21, 2005)

> teacher says, 'Every time you hear a bell ring, an angel gets its wings!"


Im not sure why Carolyn, but when I read that it sent a funny littletingle up my spine.. I have yet to see polar express, but I am thinkingI may get it tomorrow for the kids, I think they might like it.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 21, 2005)

shadow10978 wrote:


> > teacher says, 'Every time you hear a bell ring, an angel gets its wings!"




That quote comes from one of *my* personal favorite movies: _It's a Wonderful Life. _

If you take in perspective what Buck means to all of us, I felt the quote appropriate here.

I don't doubt that your children - and you - will enjoy the adventure this movie brings you on.

:star:

-Carolyn


----------



## jordiwes (Nov 21, 2005)

It's a Wonderful Life is one of my personal favorite too. "Remember, George: no man is a failure who has friends. "

I will definitely make sure to see The Polar Express.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Nov 21, 2005)

For some reason Ithought it was coming out yesterday and I made a special trip to pickit up. Got all the way there and found out it wasn't out untiltomorrow! :?

I saw it last Christmas, on Buck's recommendation I might add, and it'sfabulous!Everyone must have a copy for their very own. Ican't wait to see it again and share it with everyone who hasn't seenit! It's truly magical! 

Raspberry


----------



## JimD (Nov 22, 2005)

MrsD is going to pick up a copy :jumpforjoy:


----------



## HoneyPot (Nov 22, 2005)

I saw this in 3D at the Imax here in Toronto - Ihope they show it in 3D again this year. It was the mostincredible thing I have ever seen. 

Definately a classic!

___________
Nadia


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 23, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> I saw it last Christmas, on Buck's recommendation I might add, and it's fabulous!
> Raspberry


Me too, and I loved it! I think it's as much for the 'child in every adult' as for children themselves 

Jan


----------



## JimD (Nov 23, 2005)

We got ours!!!! :bunnydance:

I haven't seen it yet. I'll probably watch it tomorrow....don't know if I can wait that long though .

~JimD


----------



## ariel (Nov 23, 2005)

I have never seen it but I sure want to now!!!


----------



## JimD (Nov 2, 2006)

:bump


----------



## Michaela (Nov 2, 2006)

OMG how have I never seen this thread before(ok, it's old and I'm quite new here that's probably why) I LOVE thePolar Express! I'ma big baby, I love any Christmas film, Ilove anything to do with Christmas! I'll have to watch it tonight!


----------



## JimD (Nov 2, 2006)

*Michaela wrote:*


> OMG how have I never seen this thread before (ok, it's oldand I'm quite new here that's probably why) I LOVE the Polar Express!I'ma big baby, I love any Christmas film, I love anything todo with Christmas! I'll have to watch it tonight!




We bought a copy almost a year ago, but I actually didn't get to watch it until a couple of weeks ago.

Maybe we should have a screening of this one, too?!? Maybe sometime like Thanksgiving weekend or something?! What say ye?


----------



## Michaela (Nov 2, 2006)

*JimD wrote: *


> Maybewe should have a screening of this one, too?!? Maybe sometime likeThanksgiving weekend or something?! What say ye?


Great idea Jim!:thumbup


----------



## Linz_1987 (Nov 2, 2006)

Wow I cant believe christmas is in 7 weeks! :shock:

I am only 19 but I LOVED this film! I love how real the animationlooks. It will probually be on tv christmas time again Just like the snowman:sleepAnd the Queens speech)

But I am sure if I was 30 + I would of enjoyed it alot more!


----------



## Michaela (Nov 2, 2006)

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> Wow I cant believe christmas is in 7 weeks! :shock:
> 
> I am only 19 but I LOVED this film! I love how real the animationlooks. It will probually be on tv christmas time again Just like the snowman:sleep: (And the Queens speech)
> 
> But I am sure if I was 30 + I would of enjoyed it alot more!


I am only 15 but I can't imagine how I would love it any more lol

Aww, the Snowman, that's like, a Christmas tradition! *sings* _We're walking in the air...*_sings*


----------



## cheryl (Nov 2, 2006)

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> Wow I cant believe christmas is in 7 weeks! :shock:


I know! can you believe it!!!!!:shock:



Yes,I loved the Polar express!!!!,I have it on dvd 



cheryl


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 6, 2006)

We got the dvd for christmas last year. I lovedit. We just watched it few wks before we moved. lol Tom Hanks did anamazing job doing it too.


----------



## JimD (Nov 21, 2006)

*JimD wrote: *


> Maybewe should have a screening of this one, too?!? Maybe sometime likeThanksgiving weekend or something?! What say ye?




:anyone:

I know everybunnie will be very busy this weekend..friends, family,cooking, traveling, entertaining, SHOPPING, EATING, etc.

....but this movie is really worth poppin' in the player...sittin' backafter things have calmed down a bit...maybe grab a snack, a cup of hotchocolate, and a bunnie or two.....and get lost in the spirit!!!

Treat yourselves to 100 minutes of quality time!!

Trust me on this one folks!

jim


----------



## Michaela (Nov 21, 2006)

Is it thanksgiving this weekend then?:? I haven'tA Clue! lol

I watched it last night with my little bro, but I will watch it again this weekend.

Michaela and the girls:brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## JimD (Nov 21, 2006)

*Michaela wrote: *


> Is it thanksgiving this weekend then?:? I haven'tA Clue! lol
> 
> I watched it last night with my little bro, but I will watch it again this weekend.
> 
> Michaela and the girls:brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny








Yeppers.....it is here in the US of A. 
This yearwe celebrate it on Thursday Nov 23rd...and most people will have Friday off as well.
Canada has their Thanksgiving sometime in early October.


----------

